# Marianne had triplets! First time!



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

Beautiful little pygmies. We lost one female because mom had them in a thunderstorm; we had no idea birth was going on! Still, two beautiful babies, boy Rascal and girl Vonne.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So sorry you lost one, but huzzah for the two remaining cuties. Congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cute. So sorry about the third


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> So sorry you lost one, but huzzah for the two remaining cuties. Congratulations!


Yeah. Really sad to have lost her. I feel certain I could have saved her if I'd been there. But like you say, so grateful to have these two lovely babies!


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations on the new kids. Two healthy babies are a blessing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sweet!


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

Awww, they are so cute. Sorry about the one you lost


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss, but congrats on the others. Very cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------

